# Applet Access Denied



## numpad (31. Okt 2012)

Hey,
ich bin im moment dabei, ein kleines Applet zu programmieren, welches u.a. Bilder lädt.
Diese habe ich auf DropBox hochgeladen.
Ich lade die Bilder so herrunter:

```
try {
			image = ImageIO.read(new URL("https://dl.dropbox.com/u/25138512/Cars%202/background.png"));
		} catch (Exception e) {
			JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(this, "Could not load Image." + e,"Error loading Image",JOptionPane.ERROR_MESSAGE);
		}
```
Wenn ich das programm als Fenster ausführe (im Client), klappt alles wunderbar.
Aber wenn ich es als Applet aufrufe, erhalte ich diese Fehlermeldung:





Meine Verzeichnisstruktur sieht wie folgt aus:
-----------------------------------------------
de > (companyname) > (projectname) > Klassen
META-INF > MAINTFEST.MF
org > eclipse > jdt > internal > jarinloader
page.html
-----------------------------------------------
Wie kann ich dieses Problem beheben?


----------



## Marco13 (31. Okt 2012)

Schau vielleicht mal ob http://www.java-forum.org/applets/16717-applets-webstart-anwendungen-signieren.html hilft


----------



## numpad (1. Nov 2012)

Marco13 hat gesagt.:


> Schau vielleicht mal ob http://www.java-forum.org/applets/16717-applets-webstart-anwendungen-signieren.html hilft



Ich hab das Applet jetzt signiert, es kommt aber immernoch dieselbe Fehlermeldung.


----------



## FArt (1. Nov 2012)

numpad hat gesagt.:


> Ich hab das Applet jetzt signiert, es kommt aber immernoch dieselbe Fehlermeldung.



Dann hast du es vermutlich nicht richtig gemacht.


----------



## TKausL (1. Nov 2012)

Wenn deine Java-Anwendung in einem Applet läuft hat sie eingeschränkte Rechte, dazu gehört dass das Applet nur Verbindung zur gleichen IP aufbauen darf, von der das Applet selbst geladen wurde. Zu "Verbindung aufbauen" gehört natürlich auch die TCP-Verbindung, die letztendlich für das aufrufen einer Webseite bzw. das downloaden eines Bildes aus dem web genutzt wird.


----------



## FArt (1. Nov 2012)

Außer es gibt eine Policy-Datei, die der Benutzer bestätigen muss, damit das Applet bedingt die Sandbox verlassen kann.

Java ist auch eine Insel – 25.2 Sicherheitsmanager (Security Manager)


----------



## L-ectron-X (1. Nov 2012)

Grafikdateien laden und anzeigen ? Byte-Welt Wiki


----------



## numpad (1. Nov 2012)

FArt hat gesagt.:


> Dann hast du es vermutlich nicht richtig gemacht.



Das Programm sagt, dass die *.jar bereits Signiert ist.
Ausserdem ist es nicht sonderlich hilfreich einfach zu schreiben, dass ich etwas falsch gemacht habe, dass ist ja klar, wenn es nicht klappt (;


----------



## FArt (2. Nov 2012)

numpad hat gesagt.:


> Ausserdem ist es nicht sonderlich hilfreich einfach zu schreiben, dass ich etwas falsch gemacht habe, dass ist ja klar, wenn es nicht klappt (;



Das sollte dir zeigen, dass es für uns schwierig ist dir sagen zu können, was du falsch gemacht hast, wenn du nur sagst: ich habe x gemacht und es geht immer noch nicht. Auch hier fehlt eine Beschreibung, was du genau gemacht hast.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (2. Nov 2012)

Liegt die Policy-Datei im Applet mit korrektem Inhalt?


----------



## numpad (2. Nov 2012)

FArt hat gesagt.:


> Das sollte dir zeigen, dass es für uns schwierig ist dir sagen zu können, was du falsch gemacht hast, wenn du nur sagst: ich habe x gemacht und es geht immer noch nicht. Auch hier fehlt eine Beschreibung, was du genau gemacht hast.



Ich habe die Batch-Datei ausgeführt und die .jar dadurch signiert, habe aber jetzt den Fehler gefunden, danke.


----------



## FArt (2. Nov 2012)

numpad hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe die Batch-Datei ausgeführt und die .jar dadurch signiert, habe aber jetzt den Fehler gefunden, danke.



Dann poste bitte die Lösung (bzw. den Grund) hier, damit wir auch was lernen und jemand, der über die Suche auf den Thread stößt davon profitieren kann. Denk daran: das ist eine Community, kein kostenloser Support... ;-)


----------



## numpad (2. Nov 2012)

FArt hat gesagt.:


> Dann poste bitte die Lösung (bzw. den Grund) hier, damit wir auch was lernen und jemand, der über die Suche auf den Thread stößt davon profitieren kann. Denk daran: das ist eine Community, kein kostenloser Support... ;-)



Keine Direkte Lösung, ich habe es erstmal aufgegeben und einfach nur einen Downloadlink auf die Website gestellt. Im Client klappt das ja.
Ich werde mir das alles nochmal mit den Applets angucken.


----------

